# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Where we are and what comes next

## captaind

I get back on Monday 28th Oct. I left on August 18th.

Since then under Linston's oversight and my management/working capital we've:

1. Finished the water system and can put water anywhere on the property
2. Built 1400' of 5 strand barb wire
3. Cleared the whole area of the house spot on Zion Hill and set up water.
4. Reinstalled the toilet on Zion Hil

I can't wait to get there....

I'll post here as I go along.......

----------


## jimnkim

Can't wait

----------


## yetta

Looking forward to it, big time!  Enjoy your visit and take time to smell the bougainvillea.   LOL  Walk good and give my regards to all the family.

----------


## goldilocks

so exciting!  a labor of Love for the family

----------

